# Amazon Now - is this what flex is for ? (or is it used by other stores too)



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

No I am not a driver just trying to find out if Amazon Now is coming here by late this year. If not no big deal but it would be cool if it did. 

I know you will most likely think I am just saying this but I would tip definitely for 1 hour (paid) or 2 hour free delivery. Depending on how much or how heavy the item was I guess would kinda determine the tip but always minimum $5 even if it was just a fast ssd usb stick. (sorry can't think of anything smaller) 

The only disadvantage I can see of Amazon Now is less selection on what you can get same day as if you didn't care if it was 2 days or less you would be able to get more variety of items to choose from. Just depends on how quick you need it. I dream of a day where they have all items same day shipping if that is even possible. 

Last question or second question do flex drivers have to use the Amazon van or can they use their own car? Hoping they have options. It doesn't bother me either way. It is not like you don't know someone is going to be there with your delivery. Live tracking is perfect.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ng4ever said:


> No I am not a driver just trying to find out if Amazon Now is coming here by late this year. If not no big deal but it would be cool if it did.
> 
> I know you will most likely think I am just saying this but I would tip definitely for 1 hour (paid) or 2 hour free delivery. Depending on how much or how heavy the item was I guess would kinda determine the tip but always minimum $5 even if it was just a fast ssd usb stick. (sorry can't think of anything smaller)
> 
> ...


1. Without knowing where you live, we can't answer anything about your area.
2. Amazon Now does not exist. Are you asking about Primenow? 
3. We aren't Amazon customer service reps. This is a forum for Flex drivers, and we aren't even employed by Amazon. Anything we know about Amazon, we only know from using Amazon as a customer, just like you. Try asking Google.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

ng4ever said:


> No I am not a driver just trying to find out if Amazon Now is coming here by late this year. If not no big deal but it would be cool if it did.
> 
> I know you will most likely think I am just saying this but I would tip definitely for 1 hour (paid) or 2 hour free delivery. Depending on how much or how heavy the item was I guess would kinda determine the tip but always minimum $5 even if it was just a fast ssd usb stick. (sorry can't think of anything smaller)
> 
> ...


i'll take a stab at a few of your questions, in no particular order:

flex drivers use their own cars
sub drivers use the fleet vans (they are employed by someone outside of amazon and typically work 10 hour days doing strictly warehouse deliveries); in my market, the fleet drivers get all the morning delivery blocks, while individual flex drivers get the afternoon/late night gigs

primenow/fresh (at least in my area) is all flex drivers, not attended by the warehouse fleet drivers; most of the prime/fresh orders are done via "instant offer" so you literally have to live near one of the stations, or be driving by one and have a couple hours to kill; if you have top rated standing and have been doing it for a long time, there are some reserved blocks for prime (both warehouse goods and Whole Foods groceries) but they are not easy to come by and certainly won't fill up a week of work; the posted blocks for prime and fresh require constant app vigilance and the fastest fingers on the planet because they will be snapped up immediately whereas crappy, base-rate afternoon/evening warehouse runs are nearly always available

for prime/WF, the standard tip is $5 per delivery, which means if you did 6 stops and only got $25 in tips, then someone went to the trouble to take the standard tip off the order; if you got more than the standard $5 per stop, then you actually delivered to some cool people who understand that some orders are worth more than the standard $5 bucks

hope that helps!


----------

